# I think I figured out my idle problem



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Gnomes...























































...came by and installed some S5 cams  enjoy:

Titanium Springs and retainers, stock cams in the bg:









Greddy rocker arm stoppers can be seen in the blue box to the left. S5 cams sitting on top of the box, stock springs and cams to the right:









S5 vs. stock:









all exhaust valve springs finished:









All springs finished:









All done:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Have ya Fiyered her up yiet? 

Looking good...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh yea, we idled it for a bout a half an hour, then I drove it home 275 miles. By the time I got her home, the cams were broken in. I ended up at a stop sign with a LOOOOONNGG stretch of road ahead of me, no one on the road at all. Opened it up and I gotta say, it's worth every penny. I can see that it really kills the low end, I can punch it at 1000RPM and it won't go anywhere, then as soon as I hit about 3k, it's like normal, then 5k I'm flying. It's kinda like this:
1000
1100
1200
1300
2000
3000
5000
REDLINE!!!!!

Oh, at idle, it sounds badass, lopey, sounds like it eats children and small pets. Gotta blip the petal sometimes b/c it has a tendancy to stall out every now and then.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

mmmmm
pretty


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

^ what are you waiting for you heard his testimony now go buy some...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

> , sounds like it eats children and small pets.


i like that lol.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

so did u get the ecu repgrmd? or just installed those? how much did it cost u? get a recording of the idle and a rev. haha.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I have the JWT ECU on order, for now, I'm jus using the stock ECU until the new one comes in. What's cool is the stock ECU kinda learns and it has finally gotten to a point where the idle is stable. I drove it around today, I can now run a stable 800rpm with no stalling (no AC), it's still lopey, but it won't dip below 800.

I got a special deal from Miko. Cost me $1000 plus $300 for the install.

I'll try to get a recording if I can get a good mic. My roommate is in film, maybe he can get access to a good camera and mike and I'll shoot a quick vid.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I have the JWT ECU on order, for now, I'm jus using the stock ECU until the new one comes in. What's cool is the stock ECU kinda learns and it has finally gotten to a point where the idle is stable. I drove it around today, I can now run a stable 800rpm with no stalling (no AC), it's still lopey, but it won't dip below 800.


What I did with my S4's to tame the stalling was I raised my base idle to 1k and everything was good to go. The ECU will smooth out all the rough areas, especially if you like to throw it in neutral and let the RPM's coast down to idle. It will kill that stalling problem totally. If Miko lived even relatively close to me, I would have had the springs, retainers, and C3's instead of the S4's. You got one real good deal. I tell people all the time that cams will totally change the car altogether.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, I was originally idling at 1200, then it corrected itself to 1500, so I turned it down a bit and it ended up settling at 700. I finally got it to idle at 800 w/ no stalling. Only thing is I have to rev for a few seconds when I start up or it will stall right away.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

So jealous.


----------

